# General > Pets Corner >  Green Dog Walking Scheme

## mop top

Hi All 

This is an appeal for help from all responsible dog owners/walkers sick of stepping in or clearing up other peoples dog poo.

 This scheme has been trialed in other areas and reading of the results it seems to have been quite sucessful.  I would love to set up  something like this in Caithness so that people could be empowered by  the confidence and knowledge to help prevent a lot of the dog fouling left on our local pavements and parks and walkways.  It is a non confrontational way of dealing with irresponsible owners who are not cleaning after their dogs, which actively encourages the public to join forces with local authorities to tackle this disgusting problem we are all faced with while walking down our streets.

Please google green dog walking scheme and have a read (sorry i cant seem to be able to post a link) i would love to hear from any individuals or groups who would like to be involved in setting up this in Caithness.

My office tel no is 01955 607735 or 607737 and email address is Anne.Begg@highland.gov.uk 

Look forward to hearing from you 

Anne 
Highland Council Dog Warden.

----------


## unicorn

What a great idea, Just last week I had the unenviable task of washing buggy wheels, shoes and carpets because of some lazy ignoramus who didn't clean up after their dog, If I can clean up after 3 why should I then spend longer cleaning up after theirs grrrr.
I saw a man walking a collie and an alsation yesterday in Thurso and beside a dog waste bin his collie was depositing, his son shouted dad to make him aware of it, he looked and kept walking while the dog walked along dolloping it all over. I did have bags in my pocket and was sorely tempted to go give him one and ask him to actually clean up his dogs mess.

----------


## changilass

http://www.falkirk.gov.uk/services/c...g_walkers.aspx

This sounds like a great idea, you can count us in.

----------


## The Happy Humanist

Thanks for the link Changi.
Great idea Anne, we would certainly support you. Frankie would love a nice green collar. Post again if you feel you have enough support to go forward with this and let us know what we can do. Sure Sula's family would be up for it too.
Cheers
Kate

----------


## mop top

Hi All

Thanks for the replies, please feel free to  spread the word to any friends etc who dont use the org, I am sure we could manage to do something even if we start small and word spreads and more people get on board.

I am going to get in touch tomorrow and request an information pack and starter pack and  will let everyone know when it arrives and we can take it from there.

cheers anne

----------


## changilass

Do they do collars big enough for a Newfie? lol

Suppose we could alus fasten one of the armbands round his tail

----------


## bullielove

great idea would definately be involved.. It is disgusting the amount of people who leave their dog poop for others to trod in.

----------


## Liz

Count me in Anne!!! 

I cannot abide people not picking up their dog's poo! ::

----------


## Aestus57

Hi Anne,

Any progress on getting this scheme up and running?

Still very interested in helping out.  :Smile:

----------


## jockyplunck

the thing that anoys me about cleaning up after my dogs are ignorant people who start shout about cleaning up before the dog has even finished. i have had people telling me to get my dog away from their garden even though it runs along public paths without fences ( dogs always on lead) what more can you do than pick it up? how would these idiots like to be dragged of the toilet half way through their buisness?  makes me want to walk awy and leave the ignorant sods to clean it up themselves. rant over

----------


## mop top

http://www.highland.gov.uk/yourcounc...1-02-28-02.htm


copy and paste the above to find latest info on forming a group in Caithness.

cheers

----------


## Robinwood

We too had the same kind of problem before in our area but luckily we got no problem now .. as we have gathered a group of 40-50 people and fought against it and also we had two or rallies all over our area and now all the people near our area are totally aware of it and i feel very happy to see our road and parks so cleaned !  :Smile:

----------

